# Tuch-Tutorial



## grrr (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tutorial wie man ein Tuch bzw ein Sprungtuch (Wie bei der Feuerwehr) erstellt. Bisher habe ich nichts gefunden und bin auch am überlegen wie man das Ganze am Besten angehen könnte.
Eine Möglichkeit habe ich mir überlegt, dass man erstmal so anfangen könnte, als würde man zerknittertes Papier erstellen wollen. Ein Tuch mit Falten sieht aber noch "etwas" anders aus. Also wie weiter?
Hat hier jemand ne Idee bzw nen Link zu nem Tut für mich?
Grüsse


----------



## regurge (12. Oktober 2005)

Wie wärs wenn du dir ein solches Tuch googelst, oder bei sonstigen Freepic-Sites raussuchst und es dann so bearbeitest wie du es gern hättest .... ist denk das ist wesentlich einfacher


----------



## Jacka (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
Drawing Cloth 

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## xelix (13. Oktober 2005)

Im Prinzip musst du nur eine weiße Fläche mit Falten erstellen. Für die Falten ist evtl. das Nachbelichter-Tool hilfreich.


----------



## grrr (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Ich wollte das Bild schon gern selbst erstellen und kein fertiges aus dem Net verwenden.
Ich habe ein Tut gefunden (Tuch mit Falten ) In der Richtung werde ich nun weiterarbeiten.
Danke nochmals..
Gruss


----------

